# Lunar eclipse 4/14



## AdamD (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't forget to set your alarms! 3 a.m. Eastern, full lunar eclipse tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2014)

I should be finishing my taxes right about then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2014)

Wouldn't you know??? It just started raining...damn!


----------



## AdamD (Apr 15, 2014)

My wife is taking pics and video now. Some of us have to get up at 3:30 to get to work... But I'm glad I saw it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowing here at that time.


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2014)

We saw it here - I set my alarm for 11 but nothing much had happened yet. Just coincidentally awoke around 12:30 though and that was a perfect time to see it!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Snowing here at that time.



Don't worry Dot, spring WILL come one dayity:


----------



## gonewild (Apr 15, 2014)

This is what we saw from Peru.... 100% clear sky all night, that does not happen much in the Amazon!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2014)

Clouds showed up just before that here, thanks for pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful, we had nothing but clear skies as well. I'll upload a pic, someday. Thanks Lance


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice Lance!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks, Lance. I'm pleased to see the show I missed.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2014)

nice shot.


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like you got a bonus planet in the shot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2014)

Clark said:


> Looks like you got a bonus planet in the shot.



I'm no expert but it might be a star - http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap140416.html


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2014)

Ozpaph- I think you are right!

Too bad. Stars are a dime a dozen.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 21, 2014)

I was under the impression it is Mars. But I dont know for sure. Keep in mind the view is from the Southern Hemisphere, fairly close to the equator.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 22, 2014)

better late than never


----------

